

Meet Quiet LA: A new open-source base map, and the lessons we learned making it - palewire
http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/11/introducing-quiet-la/
Today's Los Angeles Times features an investigative report that found wide geographic disparities in how quickly LAFD rescuers deliver aid in response to 911 calls. http://lat.ms/W8mXMy<p>It is accompanied by an interactive map that allows Angelenos to look up response times where they live. http://graphics.latimes.com/how-fast-is-lafd/<p>I work on the team behind the project. To coincide with the release we are open-sourcing our map's base layer, which was made using MapBox's TileMill. http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/11/introducing-quiet-la/<p>I'm posting it here because I'd love to share the lessons we learned making our own tile set and hear from the HN community on how we might improve it and our development methods.<p>Thanks,<p>Ben.
======
palewire
Today's Los Angeles Times features an investigative report that found wide
geographic disparities in how quickly LAFD rescuers deliver aid in response to
911 calls. <http://lat.ms/W8mXMy>

It is accompanied by an interactive map that allows Angelenos to look up
response times where they live. <http://graphics.latimes.com/how-fast-is-
lafd/>

I work on the team behind the project. To coincide with the release we are
open-sourcing our map's base layer, which was made using MapBox's TileMill.
[http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/11/introducing-
quiet-...](http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2012/11/introducing-quiet-la/)

I'm posting it here because I'd love to share the lessons we learned making
our own tile set and hear from the HN community on how we might improve it and
our development methods.

Thanks,

Ben.

